# The new truck



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I went to Chevy for an oil change. Wrong! I just happened to look at trucks and since mine is only 3 years old, I wondered how close I could get to trading it in. There was actually nothing wrong with the one I have.

I have always bought trucks stripped down except a few little luxuries like power windows.

But now I'm the new owner of a dark red extended cab Chevy Silverado with many bells and whistles. Power seats, Bose stereo, a color back up camera, a built in tow package ( GPS) with built in brake adjustment for the trailer breaks, On star, navigation system, easy open truck bed door, duel temp control, and much more. And V-8. It's not a "luxury" package but a good package.

I thought hubs would be mad. But turns out he loves the truck! Go figure. He asked me why. I don't know. He says it drives like a Caddy in a truck. 
I have to wax the front of it because of my trip to Panama City next weekend and don't want the bugs.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I purchased my long bed Ford F-150 brand new in 2014 and it is stripped down; no power windows/locks, no cruise control, am/fm radio only. It has the towing package and an oil cooler. I added a bed liner and sliding rear window. 
I miss cruise and power windows, but I'm happy with it. I also miss 4 wheel drive. Four wheel drives are cost prohibitive nowadays, even used ones.
Sounds like you got a country Cadillac Karen. LOL


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm usually ask for very little in the toy dept. All I wanted was power seats. But those come with the rest of the package. I don't think I'd go as far as no power windows. I hope you have ac.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Oh yeah. A/C is a MUST!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I remember all those days where dad never bought ac. And me too. The first 4 cars I owned didn't come with it. But I happened to get the first one in 1989 (LI NY). In Florida I think I'd die without it.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Ooooh sounds awesome! !! . Definitely a country Cadillac truck!!.think of all the chickens you can carry lol.....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well this should be a keeper for the next 10-12 years. Hubby thinks it drives better. I know one thing, it's alot quieter.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sounds really nice but where are the pics?I'm kinda disappointed...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

pictures to come.


----------

